# Red Stripe



## Timebandit (Nov 13, 2011)

No....not the alcoholic kind........Fresh out of the "Pen Studio" comes this little beaut:biggrin: All in all im happy with it, but its not perfect, there are a few minor flaws, so this might end up being a demo pen. This is some Red Striped Lucite witha #6 Bock Feed and Nib. The cap is postable.

All Comment Welcome

Thanks For Looking


----------



## el_d (Nov 13, 2011)

Ya man!!!!

Excellent work buddy.


----------



## Curly (Nov 13, 2011)

Whatever the flaws are they are not apparent in the pictures. Your attention to detail makes the pen an attention getter.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 13, 2011)

Cool, I think I've seen some of that before.  Did you get it from a pipe makiing supplier?


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks like some grasshoppers we have around here every year. Now if you had one with a yellow stripe, and one with an orange stripe it would be the whole grasshopper collection.  Need a model to demo it?


----------



## Lenny (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a friend who, the very first time ever on a golf course, shot the game of a lifetime .... well under par, close to the course record! He never played again! His reasoning was that he would never play better than he did that day. 

Glad you don't think that way!:biggrin:
This one may even be better than the blue one!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, you lined up the line when closed, lined it up with the section clip is dead center on the line, so what the crap is the problem other than the final being a little long and that's something that is not a problem as it was intended to be. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 13, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ok, you lined up the line when closed, lined it up with the section clip is dead center on the line, so what the crap is the problem other than the final being a little long and that's something that is not a problem as it was intended to be. Inquiring minds want to know.


 
Agreed! That's one sweet pen Justin. I know we are our own worst critics, but that one really shows your skills lining up all the pieces. :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## burgerman (Nov 13, 2011)

Another beauty Justin!  Nice job on getting that stripe centered.


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 13, 2011)

What a sharp looking pen. Excellent.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 13, 2011)

el_d said:


> Ya man!!!!
> 
> Excellent work buddy.



Thanks Lupe!!



Curly said:


> Whatever the flaws are they are not apparent in the pictures. Your attention to detail makes the pen an attention getter.



Thanks Pete!! They cant be seen in the pics but they are there.



glycerine said:


> Cool, I think I've seen some of that before.  Did you get it from a pipe makiing supplier?



Yep...PipemakersEmporium



firewhatfire said:


> Looks like some grasshoppers we have around here every year. Now if you had one with a yellow stripe, and one with an orange stripe it would be the whole grasshopper collection.  Need a model to demo it?



LOL!! I havent seen any other colors of stripes yet, but i will keep my eye out:wink:



Lenny said:


> I have a friend who, the very first time ever on a golf course, shot the game of a lifetime .... well under par, close to the course record! He never played again! His reasoning was that he would never play better than he did that day.
> 
> Glad you don't think that way!:biggrin:
> This one may even be better than the blue one!!!!



LOL!! Thanks Lenny!!! Im no quitter....even while im ahead:biggrin:



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Ok, you lined up the line when closed, lined it up with the section clip is dead center on the line, so what the crap is the problem other than the final being a little long and that's something that is not a problem as it was intended to be. Inquiring minds want to know.



Well Roy.........there are 4 of them, actually 3 because one is caused by the other. First, the front section got drilled just a little bit off, so the feed isnt perfectly centered on the line, but you cant really tell unless you look hard. Because of this, when the front section is screwed in, with the line centered on the top of the pen, like you see in the pics, when you look at the other side, the line doesnt line up perfectly, Its not bad, but it is noticeable. Third the clip is just a bit off center of the line. It was very hard just to make sure that is was as centered as it is. Again, its not bad, but if you really look with it in your hands, you can see it. Fourth, i must have chamfered the inside of the cap a little to much, and when turning to diameter, i noticed it, but didnt stop:frown: and cut down in the chamfer at the base of the cap. It caused the first thread to be removed and left the edge really sharp, and the cap screws in tight. The last one might be able to be fixed by remounting it in the colet and chamfering the edge some more, but it might just keep tearing away at the edge. Who knows. The others cant be fixed. My re-animator is broke:frown:



Brooks803 said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you lined up the line when closed, lined it up with the section clip is dead center on the line, so what the crap is the problem other than the final being a little long and that's something that is not a problem as it was intended to be. Inquiring minds want to know.
> ...



Thanks!!!



burgerman said:


> Another beauty Justin!  Nice job on getting that stripe centered.



Thanks Frank!!



bobjackson said:


> What a sharp looking pen. Excellent.



Thank you!!


----------



## nsfr1206 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## hewunch (Nov 13, 2011)

Aw man, I was going to try to pick them out. I had two guessed right. That said , you took a challenging material and did a fine job. Seems like you could do something to get the clip right. It looks as if you took a little material off the right side of the hole ,or if you bent it a hai that it would line up.


----------



## boxerman (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome pen.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 13, 2011)

Another awesome work of art Justin. Getting everything to line up must have been quite a challenge.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 14, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Looks good to me!



Thanks!!



hewunch said:


> Aw man, I was going to try to pick them out. I had two guessed right. That said , you took a challenging material and did a fine job. Seems like you could do something to get the clip right. It looks as if you took a little material off the right side of the hole ,or if you bent it a hai that it would line up.



Thanks!! I did bend the clip ever so slightly, so it is pretty much centered now If i took more material off, the clip could slide a little side to side and we dont want that.



boxerman said:


> Awesome pen.



Thank You!!



MarkD said:


> Another awesome work of art Justin. Getting everything to line up must have been quite a challenge.



Thanks Mark!!! This one took a little longer than usual for that simple fact!!


----------



## glycerine (Nov 14, 2011)

Timebandit said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, I think I've seen some of that before. Did you get it from a pipe makiing supplier?
> ...


 
Yeah, that's the place!


----------



## drgoretex (Nov 14, 2011)

A beautiful pen!  I am amazed at how well you got the alignment of the stripe - incedible!

Ken


----------



## MartinPens (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful pen Justin! I still like the blue one better - especially the one coming to me in the mail! It sounds like your as picky as I am. ( a perfectionist?) Congrats!


----------



## mb007 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm barely a beginner in this hobby, and you've already got me thinking about what I'd need to get in order to make kitless pens. :biggrin:  I really enjoy your work and creativity!


----------



## marksman (Nov 14, 2011)

Sweet looking pen. Awesome job!


----------



## joefyffe (Nov 16, 2011)

Justin: I hate to say it, but pure garbage. To preserve your previous reputation, I think you should pack it up right now and send it to joefyffe! PM me for shipping address!!!    I still  haven't seen the flaws, but it IS fifteen minutes past two bourbons.  Good looking pen!!!  :beauty:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree with Roy, it's a beautiful pen, other than the distance from the clip to the top of the finial seems to throw it a bit off balance, but it's still a nice piece of work. and I'm happy to see that even you can miss the mark once. It give hope to the lowly dogs like me.
Now I can come out from under the porch.


----------



## Timebandit (Nov 18, 2011)

drgoretex said:


> A beautiful pen!  I am amazed at how well you got the alignment of the stripe - incedible!
> 
> Ken



Thanks Ken!!



MartinPens said:


> Beautiful pen Justin! I still like the blue one better - especially the one coming to me in the mail! It sounds like your as picky as I am. ( a perfectionist?) Congrats!



LOL! Thanks Martin! I am when it comes to items going to customers. I cant have something i knew was wrong coming back on me and hurting me....so if thats a perfectionist.......thats me:biggrin::biggrin:.. And yours should be there anytime now:wink::biggrin:



mb007 said:


> I'm barely a beginner in this hobby, and you've already got me thinking about what I'd need to get in order to make kitless pens. :biggrin:  I really enjoy your work and creativity!



Thank You!! The main thing you need to start is Desire:biggrin: If you have that, you are on your way!



marksman said:


> Sweet looking pen. Awesome job!



Thanks!!!



joefyffe said:


> Justin: I hate to say it, but pure garbage. To preserve your previous reputation, I think you should pack it up right now and send it to joefyffe! PM me for shipping address!!!    I still  haven't seen the flaws, but it IS fifteen minutes past two bourbons.  Good looking pen!!!  :beauty:



LOL!! I admire your honesty, i guess i asked for it right? I PM'd you but no respense, so it went out to the next person in line...sorry:biggrin:



bitshird said:


> I agree with Roy, it's a beautiful pen, other than the distance from the clip to the top of the finial seems to throw it a bit off balance, but it's still a nice piece of work. and I'm happy to see that even you can miss the mark once. It give hope to the lowly dogs like me.
> Now I can come out from under the porch.



LOL!! I miss more than i show! Only the ones that actually make it to completion cane be shown. The box of rejects grows:biggrin: all the time! You can come out from under the porch now:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Nov 18, 2011)

NICE WORK JUSTIN! THOSE LINES LOOK PERFECT, so if you arent happy with it, then i would be honored to have it! just sayin....lol


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 8, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> NICE WORK JUSTIN! THOSE LINES LOOK PERFECT, so if you arent happy with it, then i would be honored to have it! just sayin....lol




Thanks for the offer Seamus, but this one will stay in the reject box for now:biggrin:


----------

